
Feeding the sharks - tomh
http://www.slideshare.net/yukihiro_matz/feeding-the-sharks?utm_source=slideshow&utm_medium=ssemail&utm_campaign=upload_digest
======
mseidl
These slides are from the keynote from Rubyconf 2014...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ct6jOvVPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ct6jOvVPI)

------
riffraff
did anyone see the presentation?

I noticed the mention of guy decoux (a great rubyist who died years ago), and
remember he had an optional typed ruby fork, but it's hard to understand why
he was mentioned in context.

